# What do you want for the holidays? :)



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Whether its a new tank, new fish, new decorations, I was just curious as to what everyone hopes to get for the holidays.

As for me, no more bettas! I'm hoping to get the rest of the things I need for my 30 gallon..I need a new filter, a new cover, a heater and decorations.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would like a nice aquarium book that has info about different kinds of fish, fish diseases, feeding, illnesses and treatments and all that kind of stuff.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I want an orange Betta.

His name shall be Firenze. Or Walter.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, most of what I want actually doesn't relate to fish....^^;

Though it'd be nice to get a few more silk plants....and a hood and light for my 20 long ;-)


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm hoping to get three 1 1/2 gallon half moon tanks, a heater for each, rocks to put on the bottom and decorations (cave, surf house, something kinda girly). Oh and a couple plants. =]


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd love to get another tank, so I could get some more bettas. Unfortunately, I would probably get kicked outta the house if I added another tank!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

elaina - same with me haha, my mom would be so mad if i got another tank, since i haven't set up the 2 i have yet.

i'm definitely hoping to get gift cards to petco and petsmart. i asked for my birthday but didn't end up getting any, so hopefully i'll get some for christmas! 
that way i can get a test kit and set up both my 10 gal tanks to divide them


----------



## Gravemind123 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would like to get a 10G or so tank to build a small community in. I also have some non-fish related interests like some Magic: The Gathering cards and new computer components.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I really want to get another small tank for the girl i'm getting tomorrow. But, the rule is, I can only have fish if I can fit them all in my 10 gallon. And I have such a cool setup now, i don't want to ruin it, But I HAVE to get her!!!! Hopefully I shall move and instead of a TV I'm gonna get another ten gal for a sorority and a 5 gallon half moon tank or a couple 2 gallons. I am officially addicted!


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

I wan't the Lee's Rectangle Kritter Keeper, Blue Jean Mix Aquarium Gravel and the Fluorescent Aquarium Plants.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

iil take cash...............imagine where ill go..........lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Im just hoping that my dad will get me a five gallon tank for christmas, so I can upgrade Jasper's living quarter's. 
And I'm mostly planning a couple of little surprises for him, toy's and freeze dried brine shrimp or a little tank mate that he can eat or not. ( I read on here that some betta's ate the ghost shrimp people bought..is that really healthy for them...if I do get him a ghost shrimp will he be ok if he eat's it) 
What tankmate could I purchase to put in his 2.5 gallon with him...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It will be ok if he eats the shrimp. Maybe give him a shrimp for his Christmas dinner. lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I plan on that yes. 
But I also like snails but I dunno if he'll even eat the shrimp.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol dramaqueen...........well some of my boys have eaten the shrimp fromtheir tanks and dothers have not..........i have on male thats terrified of them, i took threm out of his tank


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

O ok thankx ChristinaRoss, I read somewhere too that some will trie to eat snails too. I'll have to do some more research as to wich one is healthier for him (the shrimp or the snail) if he does eat them.
If their both good I'd prefer to buy him a snail cause I think theyr fascinating *lol*


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love snails too, but, i had to remove them from my sorority tank, the girls kept picking at them all the time so then they got to where they wouldnt even come out. i have only tried in a few of the males tanks, and they picked on them too, so if u get shrimp or snails or both, you might have to remove them, so be prepared


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

JaspersANGEL said:


> I plan on that yes.
> But I also like snails but I dunno if he'll even eat the shrimp.


Whatever you do do NOT get pond snails. They are so gross....:evil: they poo 10X more than they eat and reproduce like mad. I had to take them out of Scuito's tank because they made it so gross..ewie


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

no I read up on it and one article say's that apple snails are the best or something.
I will get just one snail or one shrimp for now, Im totally prepared if he eats it, that's my intention. 

I decided I'll get him a ghost shrimp for x-mas maybe, 
If he doesn't eat it, can one ghost shrimp live in a 2.5 gallon tank with a betta...


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

haha I got my boys gold mystery snails, they love them, they also love the girlie i put in between them. She loves them too lol.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I asked for money for fish stuff, along with things that have nothing to do with fish.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

*I want....*

I want a trip to Petco to pick out a new beta(or from Aquabid) and a bowl with all the trimmings!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> iil take cash...............imagine where ill go..........lol


To get more bettas! 
As for things I want for Christmas, Just a nice stand for my 10 gallon.
After the 10 gallon is all cleared up, I'm going to split it with Chance and Rowan, and then tear down Rowan's 3 gallon and keep it in case I can have fish in college. I don't want more bettas than I can handle, because I wouldn't know what to do with them once I leave for school. Although, if I still have both when that time comes, I'll probably just get a 5 gallon if I can't take the 10 and take them with me.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like an Aquabid betta ;x


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Lets see I have no more room for more tanks but I would love more real plants to put in my tanks but I will probably already buy that for myself before Christmas so I guess gift cards to Petsmart or even better cash or visa gift cards that can be used any where that way I can go to a better store to get more fish. LOL As far as nonfish stuff I would like one of those automatic car starter things were you push a button and the car starts without you haveing to go outside. Or clothes but most of all if I could really have anything I want it would be a round trip airplane ticket to Mexico and back so I could go see my little boy that is down there. I miss his smile. : (


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My parents are taking me to London for a combined birthday/Christmas present. 

But I REALLY want a Petsmart gift card. Well, New Years is always in 3 months...money is always handy too.

Unrelated: Starbucks and Chapters gift cards...as well as some new clothes. And a PS3...I'm asking for too much. Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, a trip to London!! Cool!


----------



## Kudomeya (Dec 5, 2009)

_What I would want for Christmas is to get our old about ten gallon tank and restock it once more, and to get more bettas and other fish.


But that's the second thing I want for Christmas. My first wish is to have my fish heal from pop-eye. And my other to heal from fin rot. 


Merry Christma_s!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I already said I'd like an aquabid betta, but actually... I don't think I could take care of one right now ): My ten are suffering right now as I try to stick with my all As in school, with all advanced classes. I WOULD like another snake, though, as they're very easy to care for and a joy to watch and interact with. Maybe a ghost corn snake? Or a blood?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Get a BLIZZARD corn snake!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD Blizzards are very pretty too


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Wow, a trip to London!! Cool!


Yes, I'm very excited for it. :-D First thing I'm dragging my parents to is the zoo, lol. I've heard thay have a really impressive aquarium.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, that would be cool to see! Make sure you take lots of pics!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow thatd be awesome!


----------

